# Toxonics 3 Pin



## SpeedPro (Jul 25, 2009)

I've been using toxonics sights for 15+ years and they're just plain well built, good quality products. I see no reason to change brands now unless I go with a pendulum and then it will be a predator sight. Toxonics definitely get 2 antlers up!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

A few months ago, I purchased a 3-pin Toxonics sight for 3-D. I had always heard good things about their sights. The first thing that I noticed about the sight was that it appeared to be well made and sturdy. After mounting the sight on my bow I noticed that the yellow pin did not seem to glow like the other pins. I took the bow outside and sure enough, the yellow pin was dead! The other pins were really bright. I took the sight back to exchange it, thinking mine was defective. That's when I noticed that most of the Toxonics sights had a dead yellow pin. I exchanged it for one that seemed a little brighter. I noticed that the yellow pins on other brands did not have this problem. Even cheaper sights were brighter. The yellow pin on my second Toxonics sight was no better than the first so I e-mailed Toxonics 3 times about a possible solution and never got a reply. Obviously their customer service sucks just like their sights as far as I'm concerned. I returned the Toxonics sight and got an Apex sight that I really like. The pins on the Apex lights up like a Christmas tree, indoors or out. I don't even need the light that it has. 
I was very dissapointed with the Toxonics sight and their lack of customer service!


----------



## Aftershock (Jul 22, 2009)

Did you try to call Toxonics?


----------

